# 10/10 HRBT light line



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

I've had a long fishing weekend planned for months. My Dad drove down 10 hours from Ohio yesterday, and by bro-in-law, Tony, is driving 6 hours down from Pennsylvania today. My Dad and I plan to introduce Tony to the wonder that is the HRBT light line. Of course we couldn't resist getting a jump on things by going out the the HRBT last night, just to check things out.

There were some scary big rollers coming in from the north that kept us from venturing out too far for a while. There wasn't anything happening in close, so we decided to be brave and face the rollers out past the SBC. We are glad we did. We found a couple lights holding fish and just slayed them. When we decided to head in, maybe and hour and a half later, we each had caught 15 fish, far more than anyone else we spoke to out there. And stopping on a couple more lights on the way in, we found that the nearshore lights had filled in as well. Dad ended up with 16 and I got 23.1 fish for the night. (See the last photo to understand the .1 fish.)

Hopefully an auspicious beginning to the weekend of fishing fun.
Todd F.

Dad's keepers









My keepers









Approximately .1 fish (eeeeew)


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice fish, Todd. Sorry to hear about the rollers....bummer. At the spot where I was at, it was like a tabletop! AND THE BITE WAS ON! Caught two at 23.5" & 21" ! Not two apiece, but my two measured that. Caught 7 total. Tonight again at same bat place. You coming? Call me or I'll call you! Later!


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Purty work*

Glad to see they are there. Nice catch. I am planning on coming tomorrow evening with my kayak partner. We are fairly green as we just started this year in the kayaks. We are planning to launch from Mellen St parkin lot and maybe have some protection from the N wind on that side. 
This will be our first time night fishing and my buddies first trip to big water. I had the privilege of fishing around the shoals off the point in Hatteras this fall with Rob so I keep telling him we will be fine.

Does the Hampton side offer any of the N. wind and wave protection I am assuring him we will have or am I telling fish tales?

And also thanks for all the information everyone here supplies to those of us that lurk and learn.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice report and way to put pops on some fish ! What part of Ohio is he from ? I lived in Mt. Vernon and Columbus for 20 years.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

hey Todd,
Thanks for the pic of the Storm lure. I bought some of them and never used them in the salt-water. I am bringing them for light line fishing.

Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think that's a Chesapeake Bay lure? Great photos!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great congrats.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

justfishin said:


> Nice report and way to put pops on some fish ! What part of Ohio is he from ? I lived in Mt. Vernon and Columbus for 20 years.


Columbiana, over near the PA border. I lived in Westerville for 7 years before moving down here in 2003. We used to drive through Mt. Vernon all the time to and from visiting the folks. Very pretty town.
Todd F.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I think that's a Chesapeake Bay lure? Great photos!


Bingo. This has been one of my best kept striper secrets for years. (Got it from someone else and sworn to secrecy.) I am letting the cat out of the bag now that Chesapeake Bay Lures has gone out of business.
Todd F.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

ToddF said:


> Columbiana, over near the PA border. I lived in Westerville for 7 years before moving down here in 2003. We used to drive through Mt. Vernon all the time to and from visiting the folks. Very pretty town.
> Todd F.


Hey I moved here in 2003 ! Lol I worked in Columbus not far from the Polaris mall area. I used to fish the heck out of the kokosing river for smallies and did pretty good. Thanks again for the report.


----------

